# Sailfin Molly compatability with guppies?



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 12 gallon tank with 1 Male 2 Female Sailfin Mollies and im wondering if i can add in some fancy guppies? Will the sailfin molly attack the guppy like it did with my other male sailfin molly(which i gave away )? If i can add in guppies, how many? And must i add females? Thanks. btw: My sailfin mollies are not fully sized, male is like 6 cm while females are around 4(including the tail)


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Rain said:


> I have a 12 gallon tank with 1 Male 2 Female Sailfin Mollies and im wondering if i can add in some fancy guppies? Will the sailfin molly attack the guppy like it did with my other male sailfin molly(which i gave away )? If i can add in guppies, how many? And must i add females? Thanks. btw: My sailfin mollies are not fully sized, male is like 6 cm while females are around 4(including the tail)


Tbh, you're already a bit overstocked. 12 gallons is a bit tight for the Sailfin Molly. You should be keeping up with 40% weekly water changes, if get a stronger filter you can change that to 20%. You really don't want to add any more fish to that tiny tank.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with Pigeonfish, you won't be able to have anything else in the tank since the Mollies are a bigger fish. Plus you will probably have fry, so you'll have to worry about them too. I'd get a 20 gallon and but the Mollies in there, and then you can get Guppies for the 12 gallon.


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh,okay thanks.


----------

